# Phragmipedium calurum



## Brabantia (Feb 29, 2012)

A plant cultivated in a mix 60/30/10 rockwool/sponge rock/charcoal. The sponge rock I use is synthetic, it is a popcorn expanded clay special hydroponic.


----------



## Dido (Feb 29, 2012)

a nice one congrats


----------



## koshki (Feb 29, 2012)

Fabulous! I love it!


----------



## John M (Feb 29, 2012)

That's got great colour! It also appears to be labelled correctly. So many of these are not labelled correctly. These flowers are very beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, very good color! Although I really like the light color v. Candidulum also!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 29, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yes, very good color! Although I really like the light color v. Candidulum also!


I agree.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow! A beautiful plant, & a fabulous photo.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautifully displayed!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely color!


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 1, 2012)

Great colour lovely blooms.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicest one I've seen so far. Thanks for sharing


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2012)

Superb!!!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 1, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2012)

This is a good one! Very noce flowers and photo!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 1, 2012)

2 beauties, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Mar 2, 2012)

Brabantia said:


> A plant cultivated in a mix 60/30/10 rockwool/sponge rock/charcoal. The sponge rock I use is synthetic, it is a popcorn expanded clay special hydroponic.



Do you have some info on the sponge rock you use? I use perlite in my mixes but particle size is quite small, would love to get some coarser stuff.


----------



## Dido (Mar 2, 2012)

grodan Vital is a special rockwool which is produced and controlled for plant culture big blocks for about 2€ at ebay. Plus shipping. 
Use this one on more and more Phrags. 

This is the stuff a lot of big growers in NL use too.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 2, 2012)

That's a very nice looking set of blooms!


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 4, 2012)

Marc said:


> Do you have some info on the sponge rock you use? I use perlite in my mixes but particle size is quite small, would love to get some coarser stuff.


I use 8-16 mm Gold Label hydrokorrels (www.specialmix.nl) made in Holland. I discard the smaller and the larger korrels.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice flowers!


----------

